# Hive tyrant Vs Swarmlord (using)



## jonkey (Apr 30, 2009)

hello there

I am almost always fielding a Flyrant as an HQ
equipt with 2 sets of scyting talons,wing and Hive commander

my variant of flyrant is 275 point worth
the Swarmlord a good 280..
yes thats a lot of points..

Shall i stay with the flyrant i am using now..

Why field a swarmlord? 

Pro Flyrant
*winged
*cheaper
*regenaration

Pro Swarmlord
*he can use 4 psyhic powers
*his abilitie to re-roll outflank roll is very very good
*+1 Ws
*+1 W
*+1 I 
*attacks cause instant death(cc)
*re-roll inv. saves(cc)
*4+ inv save(cc)
*18'' synapse
*give 1 abilitie to unit 18'' from Swarmlord FC or Preferred enemy,acute senses


who is using the Swarmlord and who is not??


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

look swarmlord pure awesomeness in close combat but the thing is you will never get him there


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm using neither. I find Tyrants too expensive for what they offer. You pay a premium for them, but they can't make up their mind what they are meant to be doing.

For example, you want your Tyrant for Close Combat? A Tyrgon is likely cheaper and better.

Sure he can give you things like outflank for your Hormagaunts, but you can always just get stealers (who are tougher, stronger and can outflank without help). Preferred Enemy and Paroxysm are deadly, but hardly worth all those points.

Grabbing an Alpha Warrior and spend the ~200 points elsewhere just seems more effective to me.

But between the two, they serve different roles. I'd probably grab the cheaper Flyrant, just with Wings and Adrenal Glands, maybe a Stranglethorn cannon, fly him around and Stab/shoot stuff. Hive Commander if it will benefit him.

However, when you get towards the 270 point range, the Swarmlord is probably a better pick. He offers a lot more than a Tyrant who's been tooled up.

So in summary, either one, but make sure you keep standard Tyrants cheap. A standard Tyrant costing similar to the Swarmlord *will* have points wasted on him.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

I wouldn't use either. Both of these probably aren't going to last until combat. At least the SL can join some Tyrant Guards. Personally I would just take a stock 170 point Tyrant with two Guards and call it a day. Thats a 290 point unit that will probably see combat, and if not, it will absorb much more fire than either a Flyrant or SL.


----------

